# What was your first animal crossing town name???



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

What was the name of the first animal crossing town you've ever had?

mine was Aurora, animal crossing wild world.


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

I honestly can't remember lmao. I restarted Wild World so many times, but I remember one of the characters I had was named Rachel


----------



## Mothership (Aug 5, 2016)

In my very first town on the Game Cube I used my real name. Ever since then I just use a name that I like.


----------



## wolfie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I honestly can't remember, since I haven't played Wild World for ages. But it wasn't that good, or else I would remember it, lol.


----------



## milku-chan (Aug 5, 2016)

Mine was Luckville on the first AC for GameCube.
My first town on ACNL was Hell because I'm secretly angsty.
Now I have two towns called Heaven and Hell.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

The first time I ever played this game, I was 7 or 8, and it was the Gamecube version. I can't remember the town name, but it was probably something like "123" or "pqownfto". I didn't understand English back then, so when I was meeting Rover, I guess I knew I had to write something, but I didn't know what a "town" was. :') Nintendo of America didn't care about translating their games to French back then.


----------



## Snowfell (Aug 5, 2016)

Mine was Gekkouka in acww. I named it after a Janne Da Arc song.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Aug 5, 2016)

"Malaga", after a Spanish city. I played ACWW when I was little because some older friends had introduced me to the game, and that was the name both of their towns had, so I copied them (just like many little children do).


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

Theville
As in the village 
It wa she first game which is the one I got for only 5 days I never play again until new leaf


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mine was Pool AC wild world I should ask my sister what her's was cuz she's had the animal crossing series since the 1st game lol


----------



## Mothership (Aug 5, 2016)

Ah..I read the topic title wrong. My first town name was Dogtown.


----------



## Brittnay (Aug 5, 2016)

New York. I had a habit of naming my towns after real life places lol


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 5, 2016)

either Catville or Cattown and i remember i was so excited to get the game i was pressing the button so fast i accidently set myself to be a boy...


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 5, 2016)

my first ever town name i think was Fudgeton in wild world! my first town in NL was kiwiwi i didnt know how to spell kawaii and my firsy CF town was like cabbage or something like that


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 5, 2016)

My very first AC town was on the GameCube, and was called Glenbogl. I named it after the Scottish estate in the old BBC series, "Monarch of the Glen." The characters and houses were themed after the show. I still have and love the town, though it really bothers me that I had to change the spelling from Glenbogle to make it fit the game. I wouldn't do that nowadays.

My first/only WW town was called Koholint. So original!
My first/only CF town was called Gorey (as in Edward Gorey). My character was named Lemony (as in Lemony Snicket).


----------



## grrrolf (Aug 5, 2016)

hui iwa! it was named after the street i lived on in hawaii, and my current town is named after the city i lived in


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 5, 2016)

My sister and I shared a town when we first got Wild World and it was called "japann". The first town that I didn't share was either called "Lalaland" or "Nowhere".


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 5, 2016)

Orion.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 5, 2016)

My first town name was Bug City, in Wild World.  I was obsessed with bugs and everything having to do with them when I was younger.  I remember I reset shortly afterwards though, and named my town either Ireland or Hawaii, since those were two places that I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 5, 2016)

Westerly, my first New Leaf town.


----------



## Invisible again (Aug 5, 2016)

My first town in Wild World was Aniville. First town in New Leaf was Himitsu. Both are long gone.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

Toronto, which is a city I live near!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 5, 2016)

I had a town called Soleanna a long time ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

in acnl


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

My 1st town, which was on City Folk, was named Twilight.... Hey, it was January 2009, lol


----------



## HoleInOneLuigi (Aug 5, 2016)

The first town I had (or, my family and me had) ever was in Animal Crossing for the GameCube. It was named CA, because Connecticut was where we lived. I didn't create the town though -- it was my oldest brother who did. That was a LONG time ago...


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 6, 2016)

My first town name was *Potos*, and it still exists today almost 14 years later.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 6, 2016)

The first town which was on Animal Crossing for the GC was named Paradise. I used the same town name in Wild World and City Folk because it reminded me of the original town I loved so much.


----------



## deerteeth (Aug 6, 2016)

My first town was on the gamecube, and it was called Mooncres!  I remember the "cres" stood for "crescent", but it had nothing to do with the "moon" in Mooncres. I think I just chose it because it sounded nice at the time! (I was about 9.) 
I had that town for four or five years. I went to play it one day and my memory card had randomly corrupted and I lost my town without any warning.  I was totally heartbroken. 

_[I still remember my map pretty well, and it makes me feel nostalgic! Nooks was in acre A4, the dump was in acre A5, I'm pretty sure the Able Sisters were in acre F2, and the police station was somewhere around acre E3! The post office was in a secluded sort of area in A1, but I don't remember much else! I can picture the area my fountain was in and I'm guessing it was about E5 or so, but I'm not sure. I really miss how magical that game felt when I was little! ]_


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Surda I think, on WW


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2016)

I seriously cannot remember my first town name but I think it was town?? as in like happy town lol 
i had no other ideas for names as a kid when i played animal crossing so i went with that.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeez, I can't remember any of my Wild World ones, but my City Folk's town was called Trington for whatever reason. I honestly cannot recall why I ever chose that name, but it stuck for my first New Leaf town.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Lunavila, and I still have it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 6, 2016)

mine was... 'mytown'. no, really. i was just a little kid back when i made that town on the gamecube, and i had no idea what else to call it lol


----------



## Artistra (Aug 6, 2016)

Mine was DG Town, my first AC game was the GC version, but both the console and game belonged to my brother. However, being the cool big brother he is, he was nice enough to share both with me. 'D' is his first initial and 'G' is mine.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 6, 2016)

London (WW), London (CF), London (NL) and recently restarted NL and named it Arcane

I think I see my next travel destination lmao^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

Pallet after Pallet Town from Pokemon.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Aug 6, 2016)

mine was the same as the town I live so I'm not going to say. I was 6 or 7 and thought you were meant to name it where you lived xD


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 6, 2016)

ジェリィ村 です。


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 10, 2016)

Peachy because I thought it was cute


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

Azalea is my first town name back in City Folk


----------



## Shawna (Sep 10, 2016)

O.G., Animal Crossing: City Folk.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 10, 2016)

honestly i can't remember and now it's bothering me. if i had to guess i would probably say new york though.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it was Balamb...or maybe D'ni. It's been forever since I played Wild World, but I know it was definitely one of those...

Still holding out hope that Nintendo will up the character limit for naming things because I want to name a town Daguerreo so. Effing. BAD.


----------



## Timexturner (Sep 10, 2016)

Newville because I could not think up a name


----------



## Sheando (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh man, mine was Mooville in Wild World. I was 11 at the time and had a weird obsession with cows.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 10, 2016)

My first town's name is Ansville.I didn't know what to call my town at that time so...Ansville.


----------



## Melchoir (Sep 10, 2016)

My first ever ACNL town on Wild World was called Totton. It was the same on CF, but on NL I'm pretty sure it was Idonia.


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 10, 2016)

I have no idea what my first animal crossing town's name was but I distinctly remember my sisters and my first new leaf's town name. I believe my sister's WW town was named Rubycity via my suggestion before we even knew Ruby was a villager hahaha. She was also named Ruby on that save file. My first new leaf town when I got the game was Gangnam I believe I named it after gangnam style, as I loved that song back when I was 13/14. I think I also named one of my city folk towns that too and since I was so unoriginal I was struggling to think of a new name so I just settled for gangnam.


----------



## Timexturner (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheando said:


> Oh man, mine was Mooville in Wild World. I was 11 at the time and had a weird obsession with cows.



At least yours is better then newville ( CF was my first AC game and I was new to the game so )


----------



## Barbara (Sep 10, 2016)

My _very first_? Ooh! That was Budel, named after a town. When I first played, I was underway to a weekend away which would be near a town called Budel. It was quite coincidental, since Kapp'n asked where I was heading and of course I had to answer Budel!   (after figuring out what the English meant, being 9 back then and a non-native speaker)
This town wasn't anything special, I actually don't remember anything about it other than its name. Since it was my first town, I didn't know anything about the game yet. This was in Wild World, by the way (duh).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melchoir said:


> My first ever ACNL town on Wild World


Lol what


----------



## aleksandras (Sep 10, 2016)

i don't really remember, i used to play city folk with my dad when i was younger and we would make up funny names like "**** town" so it was probably something like that


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 10, 2016)

DOGLAND was my first town in city folk. It's terrible but I was really little when I got it.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 10, 2016)

I barely remember, I think it might've just been "Penguin", and probably misspelled. Haha, I was really little


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

florida with a lowercase f, and it was in Wild World.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

London, Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Established July 2, 2013.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

Toronto, after where I live!


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 10, 2016)

i cannot remember

the furthest back i can remember is my first new leaf town, which was nippon


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

in Wild World I'm pretty sure it was just the same one I use now, Bienview.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 10, 2016)

First town was right here in New Leaf, and it's a little over a month from its anniversary, Nentown. And as of right now, it almost has everything I want. So I'm cherishing this place.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 10, 2016)

My first town was in New Leaf, which was simply "Rad Town". I thought someone on Miiverse had named it that. Later on I found out they had actually named it "Pixelia". I later on deleted it for reasons not relating to the town name.

My City Folk town is Forest. I wanted to name it something I wouldn't regret, but I couldn't think of anything other than that. It's taken from a town name someone else used on all of their Animal Crossing games. It seems pretty common, but I don't mind.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 10, 2016)

I was a dumb kid and named it Home in Wild World lol


----------



## axo (Sep 10, 2016)

I named my Wild World town Thornton, it just seemed very fitting for a cute little town. My second town was called Appleton, luckily I did get apples as a town fruit!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2016)

My first gc town was Tink from Neverlnd


----------



## Arkhu (Sep 11, 2016)

Funktown on the gc. :^)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 11, 2016)

Back when I used to play wild world I was in my mid to late teens and thought I was completely hilarious. Think I named myself Jesam, as opposed to my name now which is Sam from Hyrule. I was Sam from Jesam. Not sure why u found that so funny at the time....thought I was a genius for making up such a name


----------



## cloverette (Sep 20, 2016)

i named my ww town either willand or wolland i think?


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 20, 2016)

as a kid i really loved yoshi so i named my first mayor on gc yoshi and my town yoshiville


----------



## Galaco (Sep 20, 2016)

I can't seriously remember the first name of my town of Wild World, but I know it was probably something simple. For my first town in Newleaf, the name of my town was Novella.


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

i don't remember what my very first town was called, it was made in 2002 so.. ha.. but my current oldest town name on my gamecube ac town is azeroth. and my mayor is elekktra


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Sep 20, 2016)

It was called Sherman, because that's where I lived at the time. On the Gamecube. I was like 11 at the time.


----------



## fionafireheart (Sep 20, 2016)

i cant remember my very first few in acww but the town i had for the longest in ww and i can actually remember was seattle. i was going through an icarly phase hahah and my character was hannah (from pretty cure). everytime i wanted to restart my town id move hannah to my friends town and id restart and move her into a new one


----------



## Vecherom (Sep 20, 2016)

I cant remember the name, put I remember having Peanut and Maple as starters in Wild World.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 21, 2016)

My first character name was Laila and still is...
I borrowed a wild world from someone and have kept it for like, 5 years now. And they named the town Hashley.but the first town I actually named was on city folk, 'Lincoln' because that's where I used to live irl


----------



## Aerchan (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't remember D: it was on the game cube version, I didn't play it very seriously. Then, i got the wii version and hardly played at all. By the time NL came out I've been addicted tho, something about it being handheld and portable makes it SO much easier and fun! (I went off on a tangent LOL, sorry!) Pretty sure my mayor name has always been the same though!?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 21, 2016)

I am sure it was something ridiculous like Jesam....I was quite a bit younger and at a stage in life where I thought everything I said was hilarious. So I made up a town name that was just an alteration on my own name.


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 21, 2016)

Mangles. I panicked when Rover asked me so i made something up...it's pretty catchy.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 21, 2016)

Chippy, not that good


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2016)

I moved this thread to the General AC board as it's more fitting here than the New Leaf board.

As for me, my first town name was Tea Tree for Wild World. I didn't know what to name my town, and my brother had named his town Old Tree, so being the gr8 copy cat younger brother was, I flippy flopped and came up with the _completely original_ name of Tea Tree.


----------



## Duckiroo (Sep 21, 2016)

I think my first town name was Duckton on WW.. Now I almost always use "Nowhere". (Rover: Where are you heading? Me: Nowhere)


----------



## theta (Sep 24, 2016)

My first was Tinville in ACWW, and I stuck with it through City Folk and New Leaf. I'm a traditionalist xD


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 24, 2016)

Lilycove, I named it after my favorite city from Pokemon. It was a New Leaf town.


----------



## Holly... (Sep 25, 2016)

I can't remember mine (it mustn't have been that good), but my neighbour named his WW town 'vet' because he didn't understand the question. He ended up playing it really seriously, with fully upgraded house, full museum, etc.


----------



## ClairvoyantTree (Sep 25, 2016)

My first town was rqqwws for the gamecube lol. I was too impatient with names so I just typed that in. My second gc town was called Jotetown and it's the one I used the most.


----------



## dealz (Sep 25, 2016)

My first town name was Laputa, which was all the way back on the GC version of the game


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 25, 2016)

in City Folk, it was Catville.... >.> i was obsessed with cats and i still am but not enough to name a town after the whole species


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Villager "Die" moved into "Shoot Me" back in 2002. Too bad that town lasted a good 10 years before I changed the names to normal names!


----------



## N a t (Sep 30, 2016)

Since my wild world was technically MY fist town, the name was Heaven. Been using the name for all of my towns until 2015, and that was my final town of Heaven. Since I wanted a fresh start, I changed the town from Heaven to Haven. I wanted it to be similar in ways, and have parts of my old town, but I still wanted it to be new.

Anyways, I can't remember the name of the first town my family had, but it was on the GC game, and we all shared it.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 30, 2016)

Dundee.. I couldn't think of anything else.. o:


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

I have only played New Leaf and it was a second-hand game that my best friend gave me as a present, so I decided to continue the town she had started. She called it like the game, New Leaf (not very original, I know) but I didn't mind at all, so...

Also, I had put a lot of work in MY town over these few years, and have no intention of starting anew anytime soon, but the year I do... I surely will think about a great name for a long while, ha ha ha!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 1, 2016)

Amyville. I've kept it the same in every game. I'm glad my name's short so I can fit it in a town name, lol.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

my first town's name was Japan. I was 13.


----------



## LadyRainb (Oct 4, 2016)

goodtown. It's a ghost town now.


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 6, 2016)

It took me three days to come up with.. i was ... 16? I named it Murmurs.


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hmmm I think it was like wildlife or something,  from when I played wild world... 
I'm not entirely sure. 
I know my first animal crossing new leaf town was called ponybert and I know my first smug was chadder....


----------



## chaicow (Oct 6, 2016)

Tree was the name of my first animal crossing town. Don't ask why. I was eight years old and had no better name. Well, maybe there was but it didn't come to me then.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

Soleanna around 2-3 years ago sonic dweeb CRINGEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 6, 2016)

Bun.t don't ask me why it just was


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

I guess it was Jirachi since ACWW

Then my town had some names...(MLGLand...*cringes hard*)


----------



## Wolfy98 (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't really remember but back in the days of WW I used to name my towns dogtown and cattown (or something along those lines)


----------



## Heyden (Oct 7, 2016)

Maple, I remember when I built the campsite and it was like 'Maple's Campsite', and I was like, wtf where's the igloo I don't see no Maple camping here. v bright moment


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Mine was Errington.. When I was 8 on GC


----------



## Yumetsu (Oct 8, 2016)

nintown


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine was 'Konoha' cause I just started getting into Naruto during that time 
Now i use 'Traverse' cause of kingdom hearts


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 13, 2016)

For me, it was Gumville


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

Back on the game cube I used to name them after show destinations like hogwarts and atlanta


----------



## Paradise (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't remember 100% but I used to name every town building game with a word followed by ville after it, so it must be something along the lines of that haha. It was for gamecube hehe


----------

